# American River Trail Mountain Lions...



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

Just a heads up, I saw a female lion and her two cubs, _twice_ yesterday morning on the American River Trial just west of the Folsom Dam Road. Both sightings were reported to rangers and this is not the same lion as was seen earlier this year in the same general area. The lion was not aggressive towards me, but both sightings were of much longer duration than any previous lion sightings I've had. Be careful out there.


----------



## Nate Haler (Jul 14, 2004)

*appreciate the heads-up, but let's keep our perspective*



stealthman_1 said:


> Just a heads up, I saw a female lion and her two cubs, _twice_ yesterday morning on the American River Trial just west of the Folsom Dam Road. Both sightings were reported to rangers and this is not the same lion as was seen earlier this year in the same general area. The lion was not aggressive towards me, but both sightings were of much longer duration than any previous lion sightings I've had. Be careful out there.


----------------------
We cyclists face much more danger, statistically speaking, from motor vehicles and even just the risk inherent in our pastime. Zipping downhill at 40mph, helmet or not, is not for the faint of heart.

If a lion, or two-legged attacker, tries to harm you, fight back. Aggressively.


----------



## folsom_rider (Mar 14, 2003)

*Scary...How Big*

Hey Stealth, that is kind of freaky...I have not seen one myself, but have heard of plenty of sightings. That area is right in our back door, so that is always a concern. I guess that it gives added incentives to sprint workouts...LOL

How Big was the Kitty?

Cheers,

Folsom


----------

